# Resources > Education Center >  >  Dream dictionary

## R1im

For a long time i've been using dream dictionaries to interpretate my dreams, but they all were insufficient - so i had to search from 10 different sites to get one symbol explained. 
long story short, i made dictionary myself where i'm collecting all the information on the net to one place. Im still working on collection more information and deleting bad.
I'm not that good at english, so if there's native speakers, please help me to make this a good and useful website to everyone  :smiley: 

Dreaming about dreams

----------


## Jabre

try reading Carl Jung's archetype stuff. I'm sure you can add something to your DD from this. Good luck.

----------


## Unbound

That is a very pretty website! Also, great idea! I am unfortunately not a native speaker, but if I have time over I might try to help you with some spelling errors anyway. I speak English daily so I am somewhat good at it.  :smiley: 

One thing that I noticed was that you might want to make the picture at the bottom of the first page slightly bigger, the text in it is a bit small.  :smiley: 

Also, I looked up a a random dream symbol, it ended up being income tax, and here are some spelling suggestions:

chagrin *(?)* due to failure to make an expected payment or alternatively to  *an* inability to assist a friend is likely to follow any dream concerning tax matters.
- income tax in a dream means financial loss *and that you* probably the fact that you  need *the help of*  a friend. to help (unless you meant that you need a friend that you can help, in which case it was correct.  :smiley: )

- None dream explanation in Islam

----------


## Unbound

Here is some more: The front page this time. As I said, I am not a native speaker, so it might not be perfect. But it should be mostly correct.  :smiley: 

Dreams are those visuals, thoughts and occurrences in a persons mind while he or she is asleep. Through the ages there has been an assumption that what a person dreams *dream* of is directly proportional to what has been nagging his or her mind before they fell *falling* asleep. Sometimes it may be conscious thinking on the persons part but there are times when it is ones sub-conscious that *is* controls *controlling* the contents of a *the* dream.

Most times however, when the person wakes up, he or she finds it difficult to recollect their dreams. This may be for various reasons including lack of focus, disorientation as well as simple indifference. Sometimes*,* when a person has a nightmare or a bad dream, they wake up with a jolt completely forgetting where they are. *During* these situations the brain is functioning on over- drive *overdrive*, that is, the brain is overloaded with the dream *making its* that attempts to forget are rendered *it* fruitless as *and so* it retains most details of the dream. *(I am not completely sure how to write this sentence, so it might not be completely correct, but at least I think it is an improvement. )* 
How does one interpret the dream?

For generations, the topic of dreams has been *a matter* of scientific speculation. New theories arise on a regular basis. A common notion has been the need to interpret dreams. Several methods of interpretation have been discovered. A consolidated version of the steps involved in analyzing a dream can be summed up:

Step 1: Maintain *Keep* a dream journal. As soon as you wake up note down whatever you remember about the dream. Make sure to do this everyday!

Step 2: Always look for the obvious. Try to connect the basic essence of the dream to real life.

Step 3: Try and see if there is a specific dominant emotion in the dream. For example, fear or love.

----------


## Unbound

Ok, here is another one, from Dragonfly:

*To* dream of a dragonfly is to require *have (?)* a need for freedom.
To dream *that* you see a dragonfly, means *that* you are truly expensive *(not sure what you mean here)* for your desire or hope, which is *being* kept secret from you.
If you dream that a dragonfly lands on your body then you will have *receive* excellent news from someone far away from home*. If* you see a dead dragonfly, then the news will be bad*. A* dragonfly perched gracefully on some other object shows *means* that you will soon be having guests that may *might* be hard to get rid of.
To see a dragonfly in your dream symbolizes changes. It may also indicate that something in our *your* life may not appear as *be what* it seems *to be. (?)* To dream that a dragonfly lands on your body, foretells that you will hear *receive* some fabulous news from a distant friend or relative. To see a dead dragonfly signifies of bad news.

----------


## Caradon

I wouldn't ever waste my time looking at other peoples meanings behind what they think a particular dream or image means. At least I wouldn't with the intention of trying to find meaning to whats going on in my own dreams.

----------


## Unbound

> I wouldn't ever waste my time looking at other peoples meanings behind what they think a particular dream or image means. At least I wouldn't with the intention of trying to find meaning to whats going on in my own dreams.



I agree, I think dream meanings are very personal. But some people, like R1im here, seem to find them quite useful!  :smiley:  I also read them sometimes just for inspiration when I can't figure out what something represent.  :smiley:

----------


## Unbound

I noticed that there is a entry for "Budda", one for "Buddha" and one for "Buddha Buddhist". I guess they are all supposed to be just Buddha?  ::?:

----------


## LucidMoon

I'm not a fan of dream dictionaries. We're all too different! Best to lucid dream and ask the people in your dreams what it all represents!  :smiley:

----------

